# Oil Capacity 277cc Cub Cadet



## joemezz (Jan 2, 2018)

Anyone *know* the Oil Capacity of 277cc Cub Cadet

I know I know .... "until dip stick says full"

I just want to know if I should buy 1 or 2 quarts and was curious as to what the specs say the actually capacity really should be

thanks

(not in manual, no google results, nothing on you tube that I have faith in)


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

should be the same.......but watch the stick.

edit...link wouldnt work. heres a copy and paste......



Engine: 277cc Powermore® OHV
Engine Type: 4-cycle
Fuel Type: Gas
Fuel Capacity: 1.25-gal
Oil Capacity: 37 fl oz
Recommended Engine Oil: 5W-30


----------



## joemezz (Jan 2, 2018)

thank you 
appreciate your time


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I would be very surprised if a 277cc engine would take more than 1 quart.

You may be able to access your manual here:

https://www.cubcadet.com/equipment/cubcadet/operators-manuals


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

The specs i see are 277 357 420 cc all have a 37.2 oz


----------

